# Water Butt for Daphnia



## Cutmore (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was thinking of trying to breed Daphnia in my garding. Can i just simply buy a watter Butt like the ones you get from a common DIY shop.









Would i need to modify the Butt at all or its it fine how it is.

Also will i have to keep the Butt indoors in the winter, or with the daphnia be fine, i have sort of kept dapnia before in an old goldfish bowel, but heavy wind blew the bowl over and smashed. So i dont know whether the daphnia will survive over the winter months..
By the way I live in England, so my winters are not that extreme but rather chilly  

Thanks for any replys.. Any links also I would be greatful.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i've sent you a message.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to admit, this post confused me beyond reason. 

For those of you not in the UK, "water butt" apparently means "rain barrel."


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well thank you because for the longest time i to was trying to figure it out.


----------



## Cutmore (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Willow.

Sorry for the confusion, i thought the word would be the same in the US.
Well i guess you learn something everyday


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

haha,yeah we all have different words,i forgot.  
have to say i've got a large rain barrel,
i use it for complete tank overhall,i can save the majority
of my tank water,and it gives a fair bit of space for the fish too.
hope your idea works out.


----------

